# Any experience with these laserjet printers?

## lduperval

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with these printers? I am looking to replace my inkjets with a laser printer. I will be prinintg mostly text with certain color prints, once in a while. I don't plan n printing mqany photos, but who knows?

The printers I am considering are:

- HP Laserjet 2600n for the Ethernet connection. It comes with full (instead of half-full) toner cartridges. However, it seems to be a bit pricey per page print.

- Samsung CLP 510 for duplexing and price. However the toner cartridges are chipped so the printer actually counts how many pages you print and even if there is ink left, it won't let you print anymore.

- Minolta colorimage 2400w because I saw a printout and it seemed pretty vibrant (especially compared to the HP). But I see the dreaded "windows-only" tag associated with it

- Dell c3100 because while searching for info on the above printers, this one was mentioned many times as being "better" than the rest in its class.

Any comments?

Thanks,

L

----------

## simon_irl

have you checked linuxprinting.org? all the printers i've set up in gentoo have been accurately reviewed there...including the HP Laserjet 1000 "windows only" printer, which works very nicely in linux. "windows only" is definitely a worry, but you don't necessarily need a good postscript printer to get good print results...even winprinters can be fine if someone's hacked up a decent driver.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

We've HP Color LaserJet 2550 here in our company and it works perfectly with cups (it's ps)   :Cool: 

----------

## NTT

I'm using a HP LaserJet 2100. Its good. Both parallel and JetDirect work fine. Most (all?) HP laserprinters de PCL5/6 and work like a charm.

Price per page is very good, especially when compared to color inkjet printers doing black and while (thats why I moved from inkjet to lasers for home printing).

----------

## lduperval

Yes, I have checked linuxprinting.org and cups.org. The only driver listed is the Minolta and it is rated "Mostly". That's the reason I'm asking here (sorry for not mentioning it in my initial post). Since none of the other three are listed, I don't want to end up with a big surprise where nothing works as expected.

These models are all fairly new (less than 9 months) and I can't find much data on Linux users who have tried them.

L

----------

## NTT

I quick google just learned my that the " Minolta colorimage 2400w " support (enhanced) PCL6. The Samsung doesn't. On the Dell i cant find any information.

I'd go with the Minolta, or the HP, as printers supporting PostScript and/or PCL are compatible with anything out there, unlike the GDI driven printers. Dont bet on the samsung, its probably a GDI device, and thus only works with windows.

Just find out the languages the printer supports, if it says PCL or postscript somewhere in the manual, its safe. If it says GDI, stay away.

----------

## lduperval

Ahhh! Good to know. I'll keep that in mind.

Thanks!

L

----------

## rapsure

I have the Samsung CLP-510N.  The printer does work in Linux, but the driver support isn't as nice as the Windows driver.  The printer is a GDI printer, but Samsung supports the printer under Linux.  I would recommend the Samsung CLP-550 because it is a postscript printer.  The quality is good, and Samsung provides the PPD file for cups.

----------

## joehack

Hi

I'm running a Samsung CLP 550n. This printer was not a lot more expensive then the 510 but offers PS3 and a nic.

The installation was really straight forward. The printer ran within 10 minutes.

Regards,

Jochen

----------

## Cocker68

 *rapsure wrote:*   

> I have the Samsung CLP-510N.  The printer does work in Linux

 Would You mind to describe how You got it printing?

I own a CLP-510 (without N) and was able to install the PPD-File in CUPS.  But it's not printing.

The jobs get queued in /var/spool/cups/ but /var/log/cups/error.log just says: Could not find a suitable printer!

lsusb shows the Printer detected to USB.

- Cocker :wq

----------

## sven_sol

We'd been running a HP2500 for a while, and had no end of prblems with it printing from linux, Windows too was a bit of a problem,so we recon we may have has a dodgy printer (even tough we had several engineers out tro try and fix it)

We tried the Samsung, not too bad, but wasn't what we were after either, quailty and speed didnt match what was promised.

Finally bought the Oki 5450DN.  Not one problem!  Works fast, resolution is great and the colour matching is spot on!  Might be a bit out of the price range your where looking at (Can't beat Samsung for features/price)

----------

## raaf

 *Cocker68 wrote:*   

>  *rapsure wrote:*   I have the Samsung CLP-510N.  The printer does work in Linux Would You mind to describe how You got it printing?
> 
> I own a CLP-510 (without N) and was able to install the PPD-File in CUPS.  But it's not printing.
> 
> The jobs get queued in /var/spool/cups/ but /var/log/cups/error.log just says: Could not find a suitable printer!
> ...

 

hi!

i have juts bought the same model and i have same problem here!!

regards

raaf

----------

## mcbonaman

 *rapsure wrote:*   

> I have the Samsung CLP-510N.  The printer does work in Linux, but the driver support isn't as nice as the Windows driver.  The printer is a GDI printer, but Samsung supports the printer under Linux.  I would recommend the Samsung CLP-550 because it is a postscript printer.  The quality is good, and Samsung provides the PPD file for cups.

 

Hi, i have the same printer. I am gonna using splix drivers. Can you tell me which URI do you select installing this printer? Here's the list: Common Device URIs

----------

## artbody

I have the Samsung CLP-510N too

nice printer 

but to find the driversoftware i needed to much time 

so here you lll find

http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=us&CttFileID=264040&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=CLP-510N&VPath=DR/200707/20070720172411796_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

The Samsung CLP-510N works fine with the splix drivers. Emerge splix is all it takes to use them.

----------

## hitachi

Hi,

I just bought a Samsung CLP 300. Those are really cheap now. All I had to do is:

```
emerge net-print/foo2zjs
```

and configure my cups. I do wonder which on is better. What do you prefer: net-print/splix or net-print/foo2zjs ?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Samsung CLP 510 for duplexing and price. However the toner cartridges are chipped so the printer actually counts how many pages you print and even if there is ink left, it won't let you print anymore. 

 

I know of 3 of these and only my sisters lets you print after the count hits the # samsung set. BTW, this number is significantly lower than the rated cartridge life and the cartridge can be over 1/2 full yet refuse to print. Fortunately if you have the older firmware with this "feature" there is a fix:

http://www.dunfield.com/clp510/

Building this cable will allow you to avoid the non printing problem. Also if it complains about the waste toner. DO NOT buy a new waste toner bottle, this only temporarily fixes the problem. Instead cut the notch completely out of the waste toner bottle so that there is nothing between the transmitter and receiver leds. I believe in one instance I opened the case and made it so that the leds were closer together and put a plastic straw (or similar) to channel the light between the leds.

----------

